#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Googlewave

## Structur

Εχω 8 google wave invites για share. Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μου στειλει mail εδω με μια εγκυρη διευθυνση email.

Θα προτεινα επισης, στο θεμα αυτο να δημοσιευουν ολοι οσοι εχουν invitations για να αποκτησουν ολα τα μελη wave.

Οποιος ασχολειται με developing μπορει να κανει και κανα ενδιαφερον app για εδω, αφου το api ειναι free, κατα τα γνωστα απο google (maps, earth etc)

----------


## sundance

Τι ακριβώς είναι το  *Googlewave* ?

Μόνο με invite δουλεύει?

----------


## Structur

προς το παρον μονο με invite απο αλλον η απο τη google.

----------


## sundance

Ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται.

Γενικότερα μια τέτοια κίνηση, ώστε να μπορούμε live να τα λέμε, είναι καλή ιδέα.

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' όσο κατάλαβα η εξέλιξή του.

----------


## TRaiNZZZ

Δώσε και σε μένα μπάρμπα!  :Γέλιο:

----------


## Structur

2 ακομη παιδες, οποιος προλαβει.

----------


## mred-akias

Βρε Structur, πως στέλνουμε προσκλήσεις?

----------


## sundance

Δώσε και σα δω.

----------


## Structur

mred-akias το πηρες το invitation? Ξεχασα ο invited απο τριτο δεν εχει invitations to share, μονο απο google.

sundance στειλε ενα εγκυρο mail.

----------


## Sdimis

Μπορώ να δώσω και εγώ μερικές προσκλήσεις, να ναι καλά ο  Structur
Στείλτε μου με πμ το email  σας

----------


## Structur

Τωρα το ειδα. Ξαναγεμισε και εχω 10 invites.
Οποιος λοιπον θελει ας στειλει pm με εγκυρο email address, να ξεφορτωσω.

----------


## tectonator

Και άλλες 16 από εμένα. Όποιος θέλει στέλνει pm με το email του.

----------


## mred-akias

Όσοι θέλουν, ας γράφουν το googlewave account τους για να τα λέμε και από εκεί.

Το δικό μου: gkampolis@googlewave.com

----------


## Evan

σόρρυ αλλά αφού το gmail έχει instant messaging αυτό τι διαφορές έχει;

----------


## mred-akias

Ξεκίνα με το video: http://wave.google.com/help/wave/about.html#video

----------


## mred-akias

Συνάδελφοι, σήμερα έλαβα ένα wave που μου επιτρέπει να στέλνω και εγώ προσκλήσεις (8 για αρχή). Οπότε όσοι θέλετε, μου στέλεντε πμ με έγκυρο mail.

----------


## Structur

> έλαβα ένα wave


Σαν να μπαινεις στο νοημα mred-akias.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Structur

To wave, τουλαχιστον κατα τα λεγομενα της google, αλλα και λογω του γενικοτερου θορυβου που εχει επικρατησει, ειναι υποτιθεται το νεο killer-app που θα αντικαταστησει το πατροπαραδοτο mail. 

Ειναι και μια κινηση social-networking απο πλευρας google για "χτυπημα" twitter και fb. Επισης η εταιρεια προλειαινει το εδαφος για την εφαρμογη της δικης της εννοιας του software (Chrome OS, Google documents κλπ) οπου οι εφαρμογες θα τρεχουν στο δικτυο (μεχρι και το λειτουργικο) και οχι στον καθε pc χωριστα. 

Ακομη ενα τεραστιο φακελωμα δλδ.  :EEK!:  μετα το συνδυασμο mail-search engine και ταυτοποιηση ουσιαστικα του χρηστη.

Ως πλατφορμα για social-networking η αξια της εφαρμογης κατα τα γνωστα πολλαπλασιαζεται με την αυξηση των διασυνδεδεμενων χρηστών (social graph).

----------


## mred-akias

Φαντάσου ότι θες να στείλες ένα γρήγορο μήνυμα σε κάποιον. Στο μήνυμα αυτό ο άλλος μπορεί να σου απαντήσει σε μέρη (πχ αν του θέτεις δύο ζητήμα να βάλει μια απάντηση λχ στην μέση του κειμένου σου και μία στο κάτω μέρος). Από την στιγμή που το κείμενο μένει (και το τελικό αλλά και τα στάδια διαμόρφωσής του) και υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα για file uploading, υποκαθιστά mail, instant messaging και google docs. Για την ακρίβεια θυμίζει ένα προσαρμοσμένο google docs, στοχευμένο στην πιο άμεση επικοινωνία. 

Και φυσικά η όλη ιδέα του zavi με το twitter είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα υλοποιήσιμη σε wave.

----------


## Structur

απλα, επειδη ειναι ακομη beta στα "μεγαλα" waves αργει. (search με το string   with: public)

----------

